
Index, Stripe back bookkeeping service Pilot.com with $40M - aston
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/18/index-ventures-stripe-back-bookkeeping-service-pilot-with-40m/
======
troquerre
This is great news! I've been super happy using Pilot as our bookkeeper and
I'm glad they're going to stick around for awhile :)

